# what makes this fender worth $400?



## Tim the Skid (Mar 22, 2015)

are these fenders that scarce or is this a case of two people who both had to have this? Please enlighten me. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141605172215?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vincev (Mar 22, 2015)

I dont see money for that fender.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 22, 2015)

vincev said:


> I dont see money for that fender.




$393.88


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 22, 2015)

vincev said:


> I dont see money for that fender.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 23, 2015)

Last year I sold a set of straight Monark delux fenders to a fellow with braces for $30.  regular monark fenders.
the following week I watched those fenders sell for over $300. Now I do not sell on Ebay, and I am not sure how it works. Weather or not this fellow really got this amount I will never know. I just think there are some folks that are blessed with lots of cash and dont care what it costs if they desire it.   I plan to get in on this Ebay thing myself.  There has much said in the break room as of late to teach anyone the ups and downs of Ebay.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 23, 2015)

Someone with $$$ wanted them. The new 1964.5-6 Mustangs start upwards of $113,000.00 I could buy 4 nice real ones for that.


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 23, 2015)

Shill bidding.  2 friends of the seller bidding it up hoping some stupid fool will bid on it because the high price makes an idiot think it's a hot item.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 23, 2015)

It's also Canada.  Canadians pay a lot for parts/bikes.  Not a lot up there, I suppose.


----------



## vincev (Mar 23, 2015)

Someone got an expensive fender.lol


----------



## oskisan (Mar 23, 2015)

No holes in the fender I guess... I need one that has the hole for the wiring, and another hole for the delta light up front. I almost bid on this fender.. I was going  to really push my wallet at around $55.00 for this one, but forgot all about it.

Ken


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 23, 2015)

I gave a "thumbs up" to this..
_
"...Someone with $$$ wanted them."


_But then I read the following & also gave it a "thumbs up" .
_"Shill bidding. 2 friends ,,,,hoping some fool will bid on it because of the high price...."



_

Perhaps it was someone who has a bike in similar condition & year. And they have been looking for  fenders that match & for them the price was fine & they had the $$$.
Then when it's completed, the guy will put it on feebay at a super $$$ & his pal will place a bid
on it so that some fools will salivate into a bidding frenzy !


...wait -a-minute...that sounds familiar ...:o


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 23, 2015)

not to change the subject, but going back to post#7, I am convinced that Crazy8 has the best avatar on this entire site.....


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 23, 2015)

Tim the Skid said:


> not to change the subject, but going back to post#7, I am convinced that Crazy8 has the best avatar on this entire site.....




Vince & Dave would probably want to know if you can provide at least two reasons why you feel this way
or at least can you point the way...


----------



## oskisan (Mar 23, 2015)

Ahh, definitely so!!



Tim the Skid said:


> not to change the subject, but going back to post#7, I am convinced that Crazy8 has the best avatar on this entire site.....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 23, 2015)

2jakes said:


> Vince & Dave would probably want to know if you can provide at least two reasons why you feel this way
> or at least can you point the way...




ha ha if they need instructions, they are beyond help. your dog avatar is also one of my favorites, remarkable likeness to a dog we had for seventeen years.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 24, 2015)

call me crazy but i think the winner has that nasty Schwinn virus..... its all over once you get it....


----------

